# Wylie my scaredy cat foster baby



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Little Wylie is about 5 months old and has been with me for almost 3 weeks now. He was feral through and through - the curl up in a ball, tail between the legs, scaredy cat kind of feral, not the hissing, biting snarling type. The shelter deemed him salvageable. His first couple weeks with me he was kept in a large dog kennel and handled frequently. He was terrified of me. :roll:

When I took in the pregnant fosters mommas he lost his kennel but had the rest of the room to himself. He runs and hides every time I open the door to come in. Ever so slowly he has been more and more relaxed and now we are to the point of him enjoying cuddle time (I always have to fish him out from under the dresser in the foster room). Today was a break through day! I entered the room and he was sitting on my chair and didn't run and hide. Ever so slowly I scratched his head and went about my business of feeding the mommas and cleaning litter boxes. What a GREAT day for Wylie!! :thumb :wiggle


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh that's wonderful. It IS a good day. Go Wylie!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing.....difficult at 5 mos., but not impossible.......patience and persistence are the key. Congratulations! to you and Wylie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Way to go Marcia!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Way to go!! :thumb


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is awesome! He is so cute!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So perfect!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Uncle Wylie is happy to snooze on my lap the past couple days! Now that we have babies in the room, he seems more relaxed. He is a sweet, tender boy but oh so skittish!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
Wylie could be my PrettyGirl's brother!
PrettyGirl was formally Midnight the Shack Cat!
I knew Wylie would come around with you!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Wylie says if those mama cats are all right, then I must be too!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish I could let him go in the rest of the house but I'm afraid I'd NEVER see him again. He still runs under things when I stand up and walk around. He LOVES Polly but she doesn't especially like him much. A little but not much. I think she thinks he's a dweeb - a nerd - a pushy kinda fellow. 

She wants to groom him in her motherly way but all he wants to do is bite her and rough and tumble play. She scampers to the top of the cat tree but he is a bush dweller so stays down near the floor and calls to her in trilling mews. Funny to watch.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's those little break-throughs with ferals that mean so much.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ferals, can be some of the most loyal, and loving cats, if they are won over! Well worth the wait, and the patience it takes, to get there!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I feel like I have done as much as I can with my little Wylie. Time for someone else to continue to win his heart and mind. I've made great progress but I feel it is time for him to move on to a home of his own. I've put him on our website portal

1502-0398 Wylie Off-site foster's Web Page

and I'm hoping he will get adopted quickly. I think this weekend I will bring him in and put him in the male colony. We have a lot of very friendly boys in there that may take him under their paws.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wylie is getting a girlfriend! I was discussing him with one of my volunteer foster mom friends at the shelter today and she said he sounded JUST like her baby! Two peas in a pod. I suggested we offer them as BOGO after they get acquainted. I'm taking her tomorrow for the week so they can get acquainted and then Friday I am bringing them both to the shelter for adoption! :thumb

I don't know much about her except that she is also black and a little scaredy cat! Here is a pic I took this evening of Wylie getting kisses and hugs from foster momma. 










And Marylou - his new girlfriend!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh they make an adorable pair. I hope it works out for them to bond


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sheesh. Mary Lou is one super scaredy cat! She is curled up in a ball the size of a base ball in her bed with her head tucked into the corner (as in if you can't see me you can't hurt me). She is one of those terrified feral babies. Her foster mom has had her since January 1 and has made little progress with her. We'll see how it goes between her and Wylie. Compared to my scaredy cat Wylie, he would be considered outgoing at this point! Makes me so proud of the progress I made with him!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you have them both or has wylie gone to her? You have done an awesome job with him. I wonder what makes some cats so scared? My own ex feral Felix was totally the opposite and very confident. However he had been 'adopted' by the laborers working near our building before they were moved and he became homeless as such. Now living the life of luxury inwith his forever dad and mom in a whopping big villa by the sea and a golf course and spoilt rotten, lucky boy


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have both of them. I let her out of the cage this AM and although Wylie was interested in meeting her he quickly lost interest when she slinked away. I don't blame her - she is such a scared kitten and it's all new here. The other foster mom had her since she was 6 weeks old on New Years Eve - so quite awhile. Certainly long enough to learn some confidence but not her. She is also black. Most of my very scared kittens have been all black - not that color has anything to do with it, more coincidence I think. I just don't know what causes it to such an extreme. I'm happy and proud of my Wylie - he was just like her when I got him and it showing such promise. Still runs when walk into the room or when I reach for him and he is out and about, but has no problem with me picking him up for cuddles when he is resting.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I hope she can get some confidence being with you and Wylie.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This morning was a tad better. She is still terrified of me (who isn't in that room?), but when Polly walked in she immediately recognized her fear and licked her head. She loved that, and then Wylie came by and after trying to engage her in play he also licked her head. I stood ramrod still through this, but she (of course) took one look at me and scurried away to a dark corner. Poor baby. I'm not sure she has eaten anything since Sunday but at least she is using the litter box.

I'm so proud of Wylie! For the first time he actually came to my extended fingers for a head rub! First time ever he has actually come to my outstretched hand! Woohoo!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
Do you just stand? Or do you sit on the floor? You'd look a lot less threatening to her, if you were sitting on the floor!
Sure glad Wylie has done so well!


----------

